# Bowing behaviour



## albinosilver (Aug 26, 2017)

My cockatiel pair will often bow and lean their head in close to the other but it always results in the other bird biting and them having a squabble with each other. I'm guessing they are asking for a head scratch but neither wants to give one. Has anyone seen this behaviour before? Do they eventually get the hang of It? 

They've been together for about a month now and went from absolutely hating each other to tolerating and often sitting close together but they certainly don't love each other yet. I'm hoping they'll continue to make improvements.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Some get it some don't. One of my friends has had her two for 8 years and they just started asking each other for head scratches the other day. One has to be willing to give and be the giver not the getter.


----------



## cho0k (Nov 3, 2017)

My cockatiels are doing it to each other it's very cute. Its pretty much asking for a scratch from one another but refuse to receive one from me. LOL. =C


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Percy does that to me when he's on my shoulder (bows pressing the back of his head on my ear.) That's my cue to scratch his head with my ear  When he gets tired of this or I hit a pin feather I get nipped. He doesn't like hands though so he won't take conventional scratches.


----------



## URmysunshine (Feb 27, 2021)

My new adoptees will do it sweetly sometimes and other times it’s starts a fight. They have to both be in the mood I guess.


----------

